# Parking Pass no longer at Front desk, now at the Sales Counter :(



## toontoy (Sep 19, 2016)

We just returned from a trip to the HGVC @ Sea World and the front desk no longer has the parking passes they are at the sales counter. They did call every other day about a tour. This was the only negative about the resort. They are refurbishing a couple buildings but we didnt notice any noise, mainly saw the trucks. 

They now have a text message service which was handy to request towels and report any small problems. It seemed quick and easier than calling. 

Overall a great stay but was somewhat annoyed by this new tactic and seems like a bad move.


----------



## presley (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, they seem to copy whatever Wyndham does. I didn't like staying at my Worldmark properties because of that and if HGVC does that whenever I stay there, I'll get rid of my HGVC, too.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 19, 2016)

Have seen that at several timeshares!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 19, 2016)

toontoy said:


> We just returned from a trip to the HGVC @ Sea World and the front desk no longer has the parking passes they are at the sales counter. They did call every other day about a tour. This was the only negative about the resort. T.



Calling every other day seems excessive. Could you simply tell them that you bought resale to get them to leave you alone?  A prior thread indicated that they don't like to pursue resale buyers anymore.


----------



## elleny76 (Sep 19, 2016)

Great idea!





CalGalTraveler said:


> Calling every other day seems excessive. Could you simply tell them that you bought resale to get them to leave you alone?  A prior thread indicated that they don't like to pursue resale buyers anymore.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmmm... I guess it's time for me for me to do a little shopping before my next HGVC checkin.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2016)

When we were there our first time 8 years ago, the parking passes were at the sales desk.  I don't like it either, but I found if I am short with them and say we are not interested in any kind of tour or information, they are pretty quick w/ the parking pass.

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 19, 2016)

Just say NO


----------



## toontoy (Sep 19, 2016)

I really should get that shirt since 8 or so years ago I purchased directly and found this site and quickly rescinded and bout 2 resales for 1/2 the price. I thought that would put me on the do not call list 




alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm... I guess it's time for me for me to do a little shopping before my next HGVC checkin.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 19, 2016)

toontoy said:


> We just returned from a trip to the HGVC @ Sea World and the front desk no longer has the parking passes they are at the sales counter. They did call every other day about a tour. This was the only negative about the resort. They are refurbishing a couple buildings but we didnt notice any noise, mainly saw the trucks.
> 
> Overall a great stay but was somewhat annoyed by this new tactic and seems like a bad move.



By sales desk do you mean the "Concierge" that also happens to book the sales appointments along with any other reservations / appointments you might want?  If so i have seen that off and on at various resorts over the past few years..  Yes its definitely annoying..

I have not had problem with phone calls to the room, but would hate that as well.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 19, 2016)

LOL! I will wear it to the sales presentation if it will get me out of there faster!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 19, 2016)

*Commission for Booking the  "Owners Update"*



CalGalTraveler said:


> Calling every other day seems excessive. Could you simply tell them that you bought resale to get them to leave you alone?  A prior thread indicated that they don't like to pursue resale buyers anymore.



The people that book the Presentation or "Owners Update" get a commission or bonus for the success.  They don't care whether you buy or not.  That is why they are so aggressive with booking you.  The people who are trying to get you to buy the timeshare are the ones that don't want to pursue resale buyers.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 20, 2016)

I told the front desk to put my phone on do not disturb and the appointment people had to stop calling.  That might block other calls, but I use my cell phone for personal calls and it doesn't matter to me if that phone was blocked. The good news is I didn't get any more calls.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 20, 2016)

tompalm said:


> I told the front desk to put my phone on do not disturb and the appointment people had to stop calling.  That might block other calls, but I use my cell phone for personal calls and it doesn't matter to me if that phone was blocked. The good news is I didn't get any more calls.



Great idea! We never use the hotel phone anymore except to request wake up calls. 

FWIW...I have never booked a room for guests because I worry that they will be pressured by the sales staff. Perhaps this is one way to turn it off.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 20, 2016)

DW always stays in the car when we check in so she doesn't have to deal with them. I just tell them that she will never attend another presentation. I usually have to say that a couple of times, but I get out of there quicker than if they're working on both of us.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 20, 2016)

*The TUG shirts*

Those shirts are awesome!  There are a few different prints on the front, but they do wonders at timeshare resorts. Not only do they prompt a conversation with others around the pools, but they can help you in a presentation.

One of the best ways to avoid the pressure (if you choose to attend to get the freebies) is to tell them up front that you buy resale. You can have a few print outs of ebay sales or the bargain basement list here on TUG to show them (usually under a few hundred dollars).  My brother loves to go collect tickets and other goodies at resorts. He ALWAYS tells them that he can get his timeshare FREE from his sister, me.  When they try to probe more, like where does your sister own, etc., he turns it around and asks, "How is your deal better than FREE?"


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sandy said:


> My brother loves to go collect tickets and other goodies at resorts. He ALWAYS tells them that he can get his timeshare FREE from his sister, me.  When they try to probe more, like where does your sister own, etc., he turns it around and asks, "How is your deal better than FREE?"


.

That is my sister exactly.  They always allow her to attend the presentation with us but she still gets her own gift.  So she just sits back and lets me do all the talking.  Many years ago the sales lady was pushing her to buy a timeshare.  She said her vacations were free since she always came with us.  The lady got very testy and said "Nothing in life is free". It is still one of our favorite quotes. We like to say it out loud at random times especially when it makes little sense to the given situation.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 20, 2016)

Me at sales desk "Can I get my parking pass? I can't wait to start my vacation. It's a girls' trip and we left our husbands at home." Sales rep: "here's your parking pass...bye!"

Works every time


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm going to be extremely cranky if they send me somewhere else to get a parking pass.  
I'm on vacation. I don't want to wait in another line. :annoyed:

It simply doesn't make sense. Why piss off guests as soon as they arrive at the resort?  
Folks are already stressed and cranky from traveling whether flying and/or driving. They simply want to get to their rooms.

They already remind guests to stop by the sales desk for their free gift at least three times: 
(1) There is usually something in the arrival package that they hand to guests at check-in telling them about the free gift (aka welcome package/resort coupons/bonus honors points/resort certificate/etc).
(2) There is usually a welcome letter waiting for guests in their room as well reminding them to pick their free gift.
(3) Someone usually calls or leaves a voicemail message at least once to welcome guests to the resort and remind them to stop by for that free gift.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 20, 2016)

I read a TripAdvisor review from a guest at a resort with this type of policy and she was convinced she was "required" to do the presentation for the free parking.


----------



## MJ1 (Sep 22, 2016)

The quality of hgvc is no longer what it used to be. Focus is on selling and little of anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnief (Sep 22, 2016)

Every stay we enter our room, the message waiting light is clear, later that night the light is blinking and we ignore it the entire time. Problem solved.

We did a tour at Seaworld, but it was over at Parc soleil. They gave us 2 $100.00 visa cards, but the cards were expired already. Hilton of course immediately replaced them.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2016)

You are on vacation; why should anyone call you about purchasing more time. I have stop referring family and friends because of sale problems...  .


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2016)

At one TS we own (not HGVC), when handing over the parking pass, the desk clerk tells  you to step over to the "welcome" desk to get the wi-fi password (if you want internet).

We quickly make ourselves unwelcome at the "welcome" desk and are released.

During the week, we get one call in which I say, "It's your job to sell, but I'm not buying. So, you're wasting my time, and I'm wasting yours. This conversation serves no purpose. No, I'm not annoyed by your call.  I find it amusing."... "OK."<click>


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Sep 24, 2016)

arnief said:


> Every stay we enter our room, the message waiting light is clear, later that night the light is blinking and we ignore it the entire time. Problem solved.



I thought everyone just unplugs the phones when they get to their unit.  Nobody has mentioned this yet, so I guess I was wrong.

I do not let the concierge desk bother me.  I just smile, and say "no thank you".   At WorldMark, they are advised to get 3 no's from you.  After 3, I let them know they have asked 3 times.   The entire time time I remain calm and cool.   Maybe next time I'll just close my eyes, and do deep breathing meditation exercises, remain smiling and relaxed,  while I give the 3 "no thank you" replies.
/Jim


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 24, 2016)

*That is one of the best ones!*



Weimaraner said:


> Me at sales desk "Can I get my parking pass? I can't wait to start my vacation. It's a girls' trip and we left our husbands at home." Sales rep: "here's your parking pass...bye!"
> 
> Works every time



That is one of the best ways to get out of the timeshare sales pitches.  They always say that you must attend as a couple.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 24, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm... I guess it's time for me for me to do a little shopping before my next HGVC checkin.



I wore my shirt when I went to SOK, as they were pretty intense about me getting my parking pass before they would give me my key, so I told them to wait a sec, changed into the T-Shirt and told the front desk I would be happy to go to the activities counter to get my pass.  

I went over and she started on the pitch and was going at it hard when I asked her to read my T-Shirt, she just looked at me and handed me the pass and away I went...LOL


----------



## robhbev1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Every time I pick up my pass, I just ask them how much Amex gift card do I get for going, the last three time I've been to my timeshare in Vegas, Grand Desert, I've received a $75 Amex card each time. The longest I've stayed at a presentation was 30 minutes, once they find out I purchased 3 timeshares on the resale market, salesman wants to move on to the next person and gets me out of their very fast.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 24, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I wore my shirt when I went to SOK, as they were pretty intense about me getting my parking pass before they would give me my key, so I told them to wait a sec, changed into the T-Shirt and told the front desk I would be happy to go to the activities counter to get my pass.
> 
> I went over and she started on the pitch and was going at it hard when I asked her to read my T-Shirt, she just looked at me and handed me the pass and away I went...LOL



Good one. :whoopie:


----------



## CanadianGuy (Sep 25, 2016)

*Owner Presentations*

My partner took the phone off the hook as we got so sick of them calling us for the owners presentation!


----------

